# How do you do your water changes, buckets or python?



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been wondering how a Python water changer works. IF you are using the Rift Lake Buffer recipe in the library, how can you do a water change with the Python water changer? Even doing water with buckets cause me to worry about the pH, hardness, and so forth, the water paramaters.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I use both a python and add buffers to my water. All you need to do is to remove a specific, known amount of water.

The very first time I did a water change on a tank I syphon into 5g buckets. I empty the tank half way (I do 50% weekly changes) to the nearest full bucket. I them make a mark with a sharpy on the back corner of my tank where the water lowered water level is. Now I just drain to that mark and I know exactly how much buffer I need to put back.

When I fill my tank I have the buffer solution in a large pitcher (mine is an old Pizza Hut beer pitcher). I put the Prime directly into the tank before I start the water. I always treat for the whole volume of the tank, but since I know how much I am putting in I could just treat for that amount, but I don't want to push it.

Once the water starts refilling, I slowly pout the buffer solution into the water stream from the python which helps dispurse it. The few minutes of imbalance will not harm the fish at all, in fact my mbuna seem to seek out the concentrated buffer water for some odd reason.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I use a Python connected to my garden hose to drain - I just do it with a guesstimated amount - usually 25-50% weekly/bi weekly changes.... And then just refill with tap water out of buckets(don't have the right faucet to connect it to my sink)...but my water is perfect for them - I do add stuff for the chlorine but just as a precaution.... not necessity....


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks, I don't know why I couldn't figure that one out Duh


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

*MalawiLover*, do you mix in hot water to avoid shocking your fish? If so, how do you get rid of heavy metals like lead which may be in the hot tap water?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

My python is hooked up to the sink so I adjust the water temp right there. The water going into the tank is 80 degrees when it goes in. I don't know where you get your tap water from, but mine does not have an lead in it. Besides Prime detoxifies heavy metals were they be present. The fish swim in the same water my family and I drink (dechloronated with Prime).


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok great, I'll have to get some Prime. The pipes in NYC have lead in them


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I had heard that, but if you drink that water, why do you think it would so harmful to the fish? Plus if it in the supply pipes, whether or not its hot won't change the lead content at you faucet.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

As I understand it, the hotter the water, the more lead dissolves from the pipes. I could be wrong, but I never drink hot water, I always use cold water, run it for a minute or two, then heat it up in the microwave


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

That would only be the case if the pipes in your home (after the water heater) were lead. If those pipes are copper or that grey PEX plastic stuff. That would not be an issue. I would check into what the pipes from your water heater to the tap are made of. If they do not contain lead, then using heater water will not chnage the lead content


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Right, I don't live in a prewar manhattan condo apartment


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Python all the way and I mix hot/cold. No other treatment required as I have a private well.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

actually the issue comes from the water heater not the pipes, as water sits in the water heater heavy metals tend to accumulate in the water, the way to fix this is allow the water to run for a bit before using it so that the old stagnant water goes down the drain. especially with older heaters that are deteriorating


----------



## vealboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I still use buckets, it's not too bad I guess.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

cjacob316 said:


> actually the issue comes from the water heater not the pipes, as water sits in the water heater heavy metals tend to accumulate in the water, the way to fix this is allow the water to run for a bit before using it so that the old stagnant water goes down the drain. especially with older heaters that are deteriorating


I've heard that "let the hot water run for a minute" idea from many places...

But the water sitting in the pipe between the hot water tank and the faucet is "room temperature"... This is why when I turn the hot water on full blast it takes a couple of seconds for the water to actually be hot...

But the actual hot water that first comes out... came from the same hot water tank as the hot water that comes out 15 minutes later...

So how does letting the first bit of actual hot water go down the drain help me? Why is it any different from the hot water that comes out 15 minutes later, since it came from the same tank?


----------

